# My First Vintage Slingshot



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

At the MWST, Bill Hays had a large display of modern and vintage slingshots set up. A veritable slingshot museum! All of us spent some time over the weekend checking it out and picking up models that we had never seen or only heard of before.

One particular model caught my eye, a small folding wrist braced model. I asked Bill about it and he said it was the kind of slingshot he had as a kid. He had a couple of them on the table and said I could have one. Sweet!

Here it is:


























According to Mel's Vintage Slingshot Site it's a Pocket Rocket and was the first folding wrist brace design. The forefather of all modern folders. Very cool!

That's not what drew me to it, though. After almost five years of immersion in this sport I've developed a pretty reliable eye for what's going to work for me and what's not and I knew this one would work. It has a reasonably narrow fork gap of 3", unlike the modern garbage wrist-braced slingshots and their monster 4"+ gaps. It also has a very high-quality feel in the hand and a great weight. Also, it was clearly designed by shooters for shooters based on the way it sits in the hand and the brace fits the wrist.

I was happy enough to get the slingshot but then Bill handed me three sets of bands for it too. Awesome!! I'm not sure how old these bands are but they're the first commercial bands I've tried besides the Trumark tapered red ones that actually work. They're a very snappy, light-drawing natural latex. I shot a few .50cal steel and lead with them last night and had no objections to their performance at all.

If anyone (Flatband...) knows more about these and wants to share, I'm all ears!

I'm no collector or historian but this one will always be in my possession. It's a great slingshot from a great guy that was given to me at a great event. Win!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yep, those were pretty cool slings. Used them for a long while, a very well made little folder, I always loved the look of the molded grip.

wll


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That was my first one, still have it actually. Imo the best of the folders.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I also had1back in 1955~ one of my first slingshots grand dad bought me....I have no idea where it is today...That may have been the 1 slingshot

I had in storage up north in wisconsin ..where there was a fire & lost all my stuff in storage....along with some camping & fishing gear....

Hang on to it MJ you got a nice ole time vintage shooter there.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

The handle on yours is way cooler than mine i kept the original bands but it will take a while to dig them out i remember.i got one shot out of them before they snapped in my face


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

????!!!! MJ as i was digging it out i seen one of my 3006 marksmans and noticed the yokes matched maybe marksman bought them out or something but if there the same that means,








fits like a glove!


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I got one of these in 1976 and still have it...I always thought it was the BEST folding slingshot made!...PHIL


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great slingshot MJ and the original Magnum tubes were some of the most powerful I ever shot! Nice pickup!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Just when you think slingshots couldn't get any cooler!! Man, what a fun hobby! :headbang:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting MJ. I should be picking up my Pocket Rocket from the postal outlet on Friday.


----------

